# Problem z klawiaturą pod kde-4.2.3

## radek-s

uruchamiam komputer, loguje sie (login i haslo w gxm)

Klawiatura przestaje działać pod kde. ctrl+alt+f1 - przechodze do konsoli - klawiatura dziala, wracam do kde - juz nie. Przełacze klawiature do innego gniazda usb - klawiatura dziala normalnie.

Po restarcie komputera - aby klawiatura dzialala pod kde znowu zamiana gniazda usb na inne.

Czym to moze byc spowodowane?

pozdrawiam i dziekuje za podpowiedz!

----------

## Qlawy

logi, xorg.0.log i dmesg co pokazują ciekawego, może tam coś jest

----------

## radek-s

Pod samym (czystym) x klawiatura działa, w konsoli działa....w logach nic nowego w porównaniu z działającym systemem

----------

## tytanick

moze cos dziwnego w xorg.conf masz ?

weź tak z ciekawości zapodaj /etc/X11/xorg.conf , albo caly, albo sekcje z klawiaturą

----------

## dziadu

@radek-s: czy klawiatura przestaje działać od razu czy po jakimś czasie?

----------

## shady02

Polecam przekompilowanie xf86-input-keyboard  z flaga USE="-hal"  jesli myszka tez nie dziala to z ta sama flaga przekompiluj xf86-input-mouse. Daj znac czy zadzialalo

----------

## Belliash

 *tytanick wrote:*   

> moze cos dziwnego w xorg.conf masz ?
> 
> weź tak z ciekawości zapodaj /etc/X11/xorg.conf , albo caly, albo sekcje z klawiaturą

 

 *shady02 wrote:*   

> Polecam przekompilowanie xf86-input-keyboard  z flaga USE="-hal"  jesli myszka tez nie dziala to z ta sama flaga przekompiluj xf86-input-mouse. Daj znac czy zadzialalo

 

omg xD

z takimi radami to mozecie sie schwoac...

BYLO NIE RAZ!!!

Nie wiem ile razy mozna powtarzac ze wszelkimi inputami zarzadza hal? Skonfiguruj go poprawnie... Jak? Tez bylo na forum...

----------

## radek-s

założyłem nowe konto, na nowym koncie takie cuda sie nie dzieja...

wniosek: cos sie popitoliło na moim koncie w konfiguracji pewnie...

szkoda tylko że cała konfiguracja konta od nowa.....

----------

